# mk2 golf - throttle stuck



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

my mk2 golf's throttle keeps getting stuck! I went to start it today and when i pressed the pedal nothing happened so i popped the hood and tried to move the throttle from under the hood and it was very stiff and was even getting stuck when moving by hand. Ive tried wd40 but its still doing it. Any suggstions?


----------



## RoccHead (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: mk2 golf - throttle stuck (kt883)*

Determine whether it's the throttle or the cable. Disconnect the cable and move the throttle. If it sticks w/o the cable, the throttle has a problem. Take off the inlet boot, clean everything. Clean the springs, which often get rusty. Use carb cleaner, a wire brush. WD is a good cleaner, but a fairly poor lubricant. Get a better lube to put on it, don't fill the intake w/ solvents though. Lube it w/ something better than WD. Move it a hundred times. If the throttle moves ok w/o the cable, you can replace the cable. As a short term solution you can take it out and spray a bunch of lube into it. Hold it vertical, spray both ends, rub grease, oil, WD on both ends, move it back and forth, keep doing this until it's free. Buy a new cable. Look for some piece of junk in it.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: mk2 golf - throttle stuck (RoccHead)*

I had a similar problem when I first got my current car, based on that experience I can say that lubricating the throttle body will probably work. A penetrating oil would be better than WD40 at least until it's freed up. Also I had very little success lubricating from the outside, I found it necessary to pull back the rubber boot on the throttle body so that I could can spray it from the inside as well, since then, it hasn't given me any more trouble.


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: mk2 golf - throttle stuck (kt883)*

When I first started running my GTI the throttle would stick when warm. The throttle cable was new and the problem was the throttle body sticking. WD40 on the shaft helped for a little while but the problem would return. I eventually traced it to the needle bearings on the throttle body butterfly shaft. The lube in there was gone and in its place was a rust based muck. Dismantling, cleaning and packing the bearings with a general purpose synthetic grease fixed it right up. 
When I replace the stock intake and TB with audi 5000 turbo bits I took that TB apart and found essentially the same muck. Seems the 15-20 year old grease has expired.


----------

